# Bay Flats Lodge - "Wind-Stained Water Paying Off"



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Bay Flats Lodge on San Antonio Bay
March 21, 2017

Capt. Chris Martin

*Capt. Stephen Boriskie*
The middle and end of last week was slow while wading and drift fishing with lures was tough if you wanted to catch fish and not just enjoy the beautiful weather. However, when Friday rolled around, fishing out of the boat with live bait was fantastic. My party of four on Friday were repeat customers who are in the plumbing industry, and all their pipes are cleaned out now as they put a whoopinâ€™ on some tournament class redfish! It was St. Patrickâ€™s Day, and we had the luck of the Irish on board to help us stick a near limit of these marsh monsters. Fishing in a combo of stained grass and sand and clear muddy bottoms, we boated eleven pigs and missed several more. Hard to beat redfish on the half shell for dinner!

Saturday brought another â€œgenerationsâ€ family trip onboard with grandfather, son and grandsons at Bay Flats Lodge. The trout showed up in good numbers and keeper size as we boxed limits for everyone in the boat. Later in the day, we added a couple black drum to the number of trout, and tried for redfish on the heels of Friday's bounty. We came out short on the redfish, but we had a wonderful day out on the water.

*All of us here at Bay Flats Lodge wish to remind you of the 2016-17 Winter Fishing Special (Through March 31st)*
http://www.bayflatslodge.com/2016-17-winter-fishing-special 
You and your party can enjoy a great ending to the year with some well-deserved rest and relaxation as you savor some fabulous cuisine, enjoy first-class accommodations, and experience great fishing at some of the best rates Bay Flats Lodge will offer all year long. These dates are moving fast, so call 1-888-677-4868 to book your spot early, and inquire about the special winter rates.
$412 per person 2 Guests per boatâ€¨
$275 per person 3 Guests per boatâ€¨
$232 per person 4 Guests per boat
(Includes 1 night lodging, 3 meals, and 1 full-day of fishing)
Live bait provided at additional charge, if requested.
6.00% Texas Hotel Occupancy Tax not included

*Watch Our Latest Videos*

























*Plan Ahead For Next Yearâ€™s Deer Seasonâ€¦*
Open marshlands and sandy swamps covered by grassy plants, and nearly impenetrable motts of trees and brush, are both natural environs that make for a great attraction to the deer, and Bay Flats Lodge hunters are able to take advantage of both. Being less than three hours from Houston, Austin, or San Antonio, our deer hunting property is located along the coastal bend region, providing time saving convenience to hunters. Gone are the days of having to drive into the depths and remoteness of south Texas, or out to the far reaches of some of the more secluded western regions of the state in order to enjoy a trophy hunt of a lifetime. Hunting whitetails with Bay Flats Lodge means spending more time enjoying the finer things in life such as the pleasure of the hunt itself, the camaraderie of friends and family, and the truly finest accommodations and service offered anywhere along the Texas coast.

Our whitetail hunting area was developed locally several years ago, and the land and the wildlife have been managed closely ever since. In that we hold exclusive outfitting privileges on this hunting area, and because it sits just moments away from our Lodge, we are able to provide our customers with a whitetail hunt second to none. We invite you to experience Bay Flats Lodge, the premier hunting and fishing destination on the Texas coast for your next trophy-class whitetail deer hunt.

Three-Day Weather Forecast
*Tuesday 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in* 
Areas of patchy fog early. Plenty of sunshine. High 79F. Winds S at 10 to 20 mph.
*Tuesday Night 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Generally clear. Low 67F. Winds SSE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Wednesday 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
A few passing clouds, otherwise generally sunny. High 79F. Winds SSE at 10 to 20 mph.
*Wednesday Night 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Clear skies. Low 68F. Winds SSE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Thursday 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Abundant sunshine. High 78F. Winds SSE at 15 to 25 mph. Winds could occasionally gust over 40 mph.
*Thursday Night 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Wind increasing. A few clouds from time to time. Low 69F. Winds SSE at 20 to 30 mph. Winds could occasionally gust over 40 mph.
*Synopsis:* 
Onshore flow will be weak to moderate through the middle of the week. Onshore flow will become moderate to strong Thursday and Friday as an upper level storm system approaches the central plains. Rain chances increase Friday with the approaching storm system. 
*Coastal Water Temperature:* 
Rockport 75.0 degrees
Seadrift 73.0 degrees
Port Aransas 72.0 degrees

Watch our story





Watch Our Deer Hunting Video





See Our Acres of Wetland Habitat for the 2017-18 Duck Season





Download our App on iTunes 
http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

Download our App on Google Play 
http://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

Join our fan page
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Mojo Sportswear
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Flats Cat Boats
Bernies Boats & Motors
Yamaha Outboards
Coastline Trailers
Shoalwater Boats
Old Victoria Outfitters
Brinson Powersports
Quack Rack
TTF - Texas Tackle Factory
CCA - Texas
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Port Lavaca Auto Group
Lifetime Decoys
MOmarsh
Law Call Lanyards
FireDisc Cookers
POC Freeze Out Fishing Tournament
Hector Mendieta Tunes & Tails Fishing Tournament
Seadrift Shrimpfest Fishing Tournament


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 2*

Pic 2


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 3*

Pic 3


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 4*

Pic 4


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 5*

Pic 5


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 6*

Pic 6


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 7*

Pic 7


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 8*

Pic 8


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 9*

Pic 9


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 10*

Pic 10


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Texas Gems*

The beautiful accommodations and great cuisine at Bay Flats Lodge are just a small part of a much greater equation. Situated on the shores of San Antonio Bay, surrounded by mile upon mile of unspoiled natural landscape, our lodge enjoys a truly unique location along the Texas Gulf coast.

Our central portion of the coast is blanketed by the well-known lowland marsh thatâ€™s symbolic of the Gulf coast, and is edged by shorelines and beaches rich in marine life, as well as wildlife. But thereâ€™s much more that this area of the coastal region has to offer over any other place along the Texas coast, and weâ€™re the only fishing and hunting lodge that offers close proximity to these amazing Texas Gems.

The west side of San Antonio Bay is bordered by more than one-hundred thousand acres, completely unpopulated, that have been designated a national reserve to protect the areaâ€™s precious biodiversity and to share it in a sustainable fashion. This preservation area, along with the wetlands situated at the head of the bay to the north, also serves as a winter haven for several migratory game bird species, as well as endangered bird species like the Whooping Crane. At the south end of San Antonio Bay lies Matagorda Island, offering coastal enthusiasts hunting and fishing opportunities unmatched elsewhere along the Texas coast.

It would be hard to find a more authentic Gulf coast experience than this. Blessed with an abundance of wildlife and a healthy marine ecosystem, Bay Flats Lodge offers accommodations, equipment, guides, and all the amenities needed to facilitate hunting and fishing encounters with numerous species of waterfowl and game fish that inhabit this vast bay system. We invite you to discover how coastal hunting and fishing can be truly extraordinary.


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Despite wind "A lot of it" Artificial lure action heated up*






Chris, Angie, TJ and all,
Thanks again for another memorable trip. Little John was fantastic and put us immediately on the fish. I can't recall the last time I got a limit so quick. My friends had a great time and we will be back!

Forgive me for my armatueur video skills but i thought I would share the below. 
Matt G.


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Thank you, all of you!*

The month of March is finishing up strong with many repeat and new groups. A big shout out to the most professional fishing guides a lodge could dream of. Speaking of the guides, along with an amazing staff, you know you're doing the best job when many guests today rebooked for next March 2018. Both Deb Rauterkus Martin and I are proud of everyone involved with the BFL family. Thank you for all the business.


----------

